# Pensacola Beach Pier :(



## GallantReflex (Mar 22, 2008)

It was a nice day to be out there but the fish were not biting. We were there from 7am till 10:30am and I don't think I saw one fish landed. No baitfish either. Might get better later in the day. Several dolphins were slinking around as well.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Dolphins are evil


----------



## pcolafisherman (Feb 3, 2009)

shoulda stayed the fish started lighting up around 11:30 we caught some huge king 30 plus pounders


----------



## Nopierpressure (Jul 27, 2010)

pcolafisherman said:


> shoulda stayed the fish started lighting up around 11:30 we caught some huge king 30 plus pounders


A buddy told me right after I moved down here.... "The best times to fish at the pier... about an hour before you got there and about 30 minutes after you leave!" As soon as you walk up, people are telling you "about an hour ago....." and when you leave they tell you the next day "Man, about 30 minutes after you left......"  :thumbup:


----------



## pcolafisherman (Feb 3, 2009)

^^ thats exactly how it is...no matter how early you get there it just never seemed to have been early enough.


----------

